# School shooting @ Great Mills Md high school today



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

03/20/18 Great Mills High School

Details not yet fully reported. Nobody dead, but a few (?) critical injuries. Reportedly the shooter is a male student of the school. Shooting was stopped by the armed Sheriff's Deputy school resource officer (by shooting the shooter, with a GUN, before he shot anyone else). CNN's coverage so far is not making mention of that, only that the shooting is now 'contained.'

No info yet on the weapon used or how the kid obtained it.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Mar 20, 2018)

Again? Lots of shootings in a short period of time is defintely concerning.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 20, 2018)

That's it. I'm moving to Germany.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

Aletron9000 said:


> Again? Lots of shootings in a short period of time is defintely concerning.




Media hype spawns copycats. Get your infamy here, young man. Blaze 'o glory.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')
You sure gun laws aren't to blame?




SirNapkin1334 said:


> That's it. I'm moving to Germany.



Europe is full.
We don't need anymore people here.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')
> You sure gun laws aren't to blame?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care - I'm a German citizen, I can move there if I want.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I don't care - I'm a German citizen, I can move there if I want.



It was sarcastic...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2018)

Also notice how a gun stopped a gun. Interesting.

Notice how the shooter died before harming anybody else because somebody took the matters into their own hands and shot him. Interesting.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')
> You sure gun laws aren't to blame?



Gun laws don't have a lot to do with an upward trend in school shootings. The US had a much higher gun crime rate in the past (peaked in the early 90's), but the random school shooter / high victim count phenomenon wasn't much a thing until the Columbine shooting happened in 1999. It's not like Europe doesn't have mass shootings and mass terror attacks (Brevik, Charlie Hebdo, Bataclan, etc), but your teenagers apparently aren't being saturated by the news media with images of the killers as anti-heroes, which I think makes a big difference.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> but your teenagers apparently aren't being saturated by the news media with images of the killers as anti-heroes, which I think makes a big difference.


"See this guy? Yeah, don't be like him."
*reverse psychology taking place*
"Obviously I need to be like that guy, because then I'll be on the news too!"

If you don't think this actually happens, watch this


This is an *adult*. One can only imagine how much it affects a teenager who was raised in an environment where they don't have consequences to their actions.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 20, 2018)

Aaaaand here we go again folks!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Gun laws don't have a lot to do with an upward trend in school shootings. The US had a much higher gun crime rate in the past (peaked in the early 90's), but the random school shooter / high victim count phenomenon wasn't much a thing until the Columbine shooting happened in 1999. It's not like Europe doesn't have mass shootings and mass terror attacks (Brevik, Charlie Hebdo, Bataclan, etc), but your teenagers apparently aren't being saturated by the news media with images of the killers as anti-heroes, which I think makes a big difference.



I never claimed Europe isn't free of homicidal maniacs nor did I say Europe never has one.
But a lot of the school shootings in the US happen due to the ease of availability of firearms.
It's a lot harder to get a hold of a pistol here.

The media indeed is a major culprit on it as well.


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 20, 2018)

blujay said:


> Also notice how a gun stopped a gun. Interesting.
> 
> Notice how the shooter died before harming anybody else because somebody took the matters into their own hands and shot him. Interesting.


also interesting how none of this would have happened it was actually difficult to obtain a gun. Interesting
EDIT: Interesting how an officer of the law can legally have a gun when on duty. Interesting.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> also interesting how none of this would have happened it was actually difficult to obtain a gun. Interesting


Also notice that there are millions of guns roaming the US and that if gun laws were restricted then people would start selling their guns on the black market because they know they will make a lot of money and then it puts even less restrictions on the sales of guns. Interesting.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')
> You sure gun laws aren't to blame?
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be petty. Another case of mental issues going ignored. Blame the guns all you want, you look foolish.

I'm going to blunt. A lot of you are part of the problem. Especially the ones that don't even live in this country but think they have a right to a political opinion about it. The first thing you'll look at is the tool used. I understand that there may be too many guns floating around here. I also know that you don't just wake up and decide to shoot up a school. Shit is happening to push these students to make such rash decisions. Of course, you don't see that. Nope, you want to fuel your fucked up agendas. Seriously..


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 20, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Don't be petty. Another case of mental issues going ignored. Blame the guns all you want, you look foolish.


It'd be a lot fucking better if it was actually difficult to obtain a lethal weapon, say maybe a mandatory check to see if you're mentally stable enough to even obtain one, sure it wouldn't stop everything but the simple fact of the matter is the kid was sick in the head, and because it's super easy to get a gun he decided grab his and kill a bunch'a people for his 10 minutes of fame.

I honestly don't understand how people are defending gun laws when this sort of thing happens this often


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> also interesting how none of this would have happened it was actually difficult to obtain a gun. Interesting
> EDIT: Interesting how an officer of the law can legally have a gun when on duty. Interesting.




The shooter is a minor and 1) cannot yet legally possess a firearm and 2) cannot legally take a firearm onto school property. He's already banned by virtue of his age, but someone else also broke the law (his parents, most likely) by providing him access to their gun(s), whether they intended to or not. I'm not saying laws don't make a difference at all, but you said none of this would have happened if it was actually difficult for the shooter to obtain a gun. According to the laws already in effect (Md has pretty strict gun laws btw), it already is difficult for a minor to obtain a gun. All falls apart when laws get broken or ignored though.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Don't be petty. Another case of mental issues going ignored. Blame the guns all you want, you look foolish.
> 
> I'm going to blunt. A lot of you are part of the problem. Especially the ones that don't even live in this country but think they have a right to a political opinion about it. The first thing you'll look at is the tool used. I understand that there may be too many guns floating around here. I also know that you don't just wake up and decide to shoot up a school. Shit is happening to push these students to make such rash decisions. Of course, you don't see that. Nope, you want to fuel your fucked up agendas. Seriously..



Australia had gun laws once.
They decided that citizens aren't allowed to carry firearms anymore and the criminal rates including firearms went down.
Massively as well.

I can understand wanting a pistol to protect your property, but does it have to be a military semi-auto rifle?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')


Bit in poor taste, wouldn't you think?

Unfortunate to see another shooting happen again so soon. Though it's nice to hear no one was killed and the shooter was stopped.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 20, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> That's it. I'm moving to Germany.


You're welcome /s



Memoir said:


> Don't be petty. Another case of mental issues going ignored. Blame the guns all you want, you look foolish.


Mental issues are the scapegoat for everything in the modern society, like e.g. that pilot that decided to park the German Wings plane into the Alps. "Mental issues are to be blamed!". The problem of using mental issues as scapegoating, as you see, is not only American.

Of course there are "mental issues", but the mental issues themselves are not the base problem, it is not a problem of the part (the defective human with mental issues), it is a systemic problem (the society as it is is turning people nuts). And IMHO, guns are a relevant part of this systemic problem in America.



Hanafuda said:


> Shooting was stopped by the armed Sheriff's Deputy school resource officer (by shooting the shooter, with a GUN, before he shot anyone else).


Well done, as I said before, IMHO you should have armed security personal around schools, considering the state of things in the late months. <link to previous comment here, if I happen no to be lazy later and carry on a forum search>


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 20, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> Bit in poor taste, wouldn't you think?
> 
> Unfortunate to see another shooting happen again so soon. Though it's nice to hear no one was killed and the shooter was stopped.


no, what's in poor taste here is the fact that these things happen so often yet people are defending gun laws


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 20, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> You're welcome /s
> 
> 
> Mental issues are the scapegoat for everything in the modern society, like e.g. that pilot that decided to park the German Wings plane into the Alps. The problem of using mental issues as scapegoating, as you see, is not only American.
> ...


Mental issues are the scapegoat? Really now... What's actually being used here...


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 20, 2018)

Memoir said:


> What's actually being used here...


A gun?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 20, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Mental issues are the scapegoat? Really now... What's actually being used here...


There is a base problem in society that causes mental issues.
People with mental issues are not defective, the way of life turns people crazy.
There is a systemic problem, that makes the part defective, and you are ignoring the systemic problem by blaming the part, i.e. mental issues is a scapegoat that helps you ignore the real problem.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 20, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> no, what's in poor taste here is the fact that these things happen so often yet people are defending gun laws


You're free to your own opinion, just as I'm free to mine; To see people bickering about gun laws, and teasing about the frequency of shootings on the very first page of this thread after it _just_ happened is downright messed up.
Really gets my goat, but in the end that doesn't really matter and people will continue anyway.


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Media hype spawns copycats. Get your infamy here, young man. Blaze 'o glory.


Ah of course, it's the medias fault.

Edit: oh and guess what CNN does mention the way the shooter was stopped.



Memoir said:


> I'm going to be blunt.


When are you not?


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Australia had gun laws once.
> They decided that citizens aren't allowed to carry firearms anymore and the criminal rates including firearms went down.
> Massively as well.
> 
> I can understand wanting a pistol to protect your property, but does it have to be a military semi-auto rifle?




Well, there's more going on there than just a change in gun laws. The US has seen even more dramatic drops in violent crime (the usual kind, not isolated mass shootings) since the 90's than Australia, while guns have been selling like hotcakes.

http://thefederalist.com/2015/09/03/the-australian-gun-ban-conceit/



> Yes, as with the gun-happy United States, the murder rate is down in Australia. It’s dropped 31 percent from a rate of 1.6 per 100,000 people in 1994 to 1.1 per 100,000 in 2012.But it’s the only serious crime that saw a consistent decline post-ban.
> 
> In fact, according to the Australian government’s own statistics, a number of serious crimes peaked in the years after the ban. Manslaughter, sexual assault, kidnapping, armed robbery, and unarmed robbery all saw peaks in the years following the ban, and most remain near or above pre-ban rates. The effects of the 1996 ban on violent crime are, frankly, unimpressive at best.
> 
> It’s even less impressive when again compared to America’s decrease in violent crime over the same period. According to data from the U.S. Justice Department, violent crime fell nearly 72 percent between 1993 and 2011. Again, this happened as guns were being manufactured and purchased at an ever-increasing rate.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

Remind me why politicians won't grow a sodding pair and agree that we need stricter gun laws again, you know, instead of being a bunch of pussies about it? This is getting absolutely asinine.

Edit: I should note that I  have zero remorse for the shooter, and I'm glad the little dumbass is dead. He choose to be a shooter, and he paid the price for being a turd.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> by shooting the shooter, with a GUN, before he shot anyone else


'murica, f yeah.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

vinstage said:


> 'murica, f yeah.



Serves the gunman right, little dingus clearly was mentally unstable. This is why we absolutely need stricter gun control and mental health background checks; remind me why Congress is being timid?


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 20, 2018)

Fun fact: The 2nd Amendment was made with muskets in mind so logically y'all should be carrying about Muskets and Musket Pistols instead of Military Grade Pistols and Assault Rifles


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

vinstage said:


> 'murica, f yeah.




United States is _based_ on guns.


----------



## Olmectron (Mar 20, 2018)

blujay said:


> Also notice that there are millions of guns roaming the US and that if gun laws were restricted then people would start selling their guns on the black market because they know they will make a lot of money and then it puts even less restrictions on the sales of guns. Interesting.


Mexico has a very BIG black market of guns, since they are hard to get legally here, even for an adult.

People dies everyday in narco-attacks on the streets, but at least, school shootings are not really a problem here, since they happen a lot less than in USA. And I mean A LOT LESS.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_shooting#Mexico


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Serves the gunman right, little dingus clearly was mentally unstable. This is why we absolutely need stricter gun control and mental health background checks; remind me why Congress is being timid?


You don't even know how much I agree, I've been arguing this for a while but you sort of realise no body listens and give up. 
https://twitter.com/mrmuselk/status/624617544561725440



Hanafuda said:


> United States is _based_ on guns.



It's true, it could be a religion honestly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> Fun fact: The 2nd Amendment was made with muskets in mind so logically y'all should be carrying about Muskets and Musket Pistols instead of Military Grade Pistols and Assault Rifles



At the same time, people were never meant to possess AR-15's, but here we are. WTF do people need such large firearms? I'm all for responsible and legal firearm ownership, don't get me wrong. But we absolutely need stricter laws and prevent these crazy people from getting them, or at least, a helluva lot harder for them to obtain them.  People have a right to self defense to protect their family and homes, yes, but come on.



vinstage said:


> You don't even know how much I agree, I've been arguing this for a while but you sort of realise no body listens and give up.
> https://twitter.com/mrmuselk/status/624617544561725440
> 
> 
> It's true, it could be a religion honestly.



Okay? Blaming religion is a pretty lousy accusation, it's just an excuse and not representative of all religious people, unfair bias.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Don't be petty. Another case of mental issues going ignored. Blame the guns all you want, you look foolish.
> 
> I'm going to blunt. A lot of you are part of the problem. Especially the ones that don't even live in this country but think they have a right to a political opinion about it. The first thing you'll look at is the tool used. I understand that there may be too many guns floating around here. I also know that you don't just wake up and decide to shoot up a school. Shit is happening to push these students to make such rash decisions. Of course, you don't see that. Nope, you want to fuel your fucked up agendas. Seriously..


It's a circular argument.  Republicans aren't going to do anything about mental health issues *or* gun laws if it means spending a single red cent that would've gone to the NRA or another corporate entity instead.  That's why I kinda hate hearing the mental health argument now, it's more just a way to dismiss the conversation.  If mental health truly is the problem, we need to put the blame square on Reagan and undo the damage he did so long ago.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Mar 20, 2018)

Your laws dont matter especially to a criminal. Anyway im just glad he was stopped. This is the type of security schools need when a dude with nothing going for him decides he wants attention.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2018)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> Your laws dont matter especially to a criminal.


This isn't an argument at all.  Of course criminals ignore laws.  That doesn't mean our reaction should be to legalize murder and everything else.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> Your laws dont matter especially to a criminal.


Laws don't matter to a criminal. Of course they don't, otherwise they're not a criminal LMAO.
They do matter in regards to their access to the offending weaponry however.


Gingerbread Crumb said:


> This is the type of security schools need when a dude with nothing going for him decides he wants attention.


Usually they're either mentally ill or psychologically due to circumstances/culture/natural environments their minds can even mistake it for a trend. However note the usually, I'm not denying the possibility of attention seeking.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm glad the shooter was stopped. I just hope nobody dies.

And I really hope liberals will not start calling for guns to be banned again...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

Laws don't matter to criminals, no, and that's true. But people calling for complete firearm bans is just as stupid, because if you disarm citizens, only criminals will be ones with access to them. Sounds a lot like Nazi Germany when they banned all guns.

Hate to break it to all the people calling for a complete ban, but that's just plain stupid.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 20, 2018)

Personally, I'm in the camp that thinks we need to be better about giving tools to people so they can work through their problems and feelings in a healthy way.

I don't particularly like what the news does, but restricting how they give the news is going to be harder and more shady than putting supports in place for kids who feel they've fallen through the cracks. Gun restrictions will help a lot, but it's just adding some semblance of a firewall, trying to mitigating the problem. Which is a lack of humanitarian resources, especially for teenagers and kids.

The rest, holding news reporters accountable and guns only in well-trained militia folk (yeah, yeah), will help increase the difficulty in causing such pain.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2018)

Pacheko17 said:


> I'm glad the shooter was stopped. I just hope nobody dies.
> 
> And I really hope liberals will not start calling for guns to be banned again...


Literally the only person that has called for guns to be seized without due process is Donald Trump.  Seemed pretty extremist to me too.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 20, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> You're welcome /s
> 
> 
> Mental issues are the scapegoat for everything in the modern society, like e.g. that pilot that decided to park the German Wings plane into the Alps. "Mental issues are to be blamed!". The problem of using mental issues as scapegoating, as you see, is not only American.
> ...



Its a bit of a mixture. Bad parenting, single parent families (Los Vegas shooter grew up in single mother home), maybe mental.
And then theres a group of people thinking banning will solve killings.

Another group thinking trying to ban will start a civil war. People will defend their 2nd amendment thinking government is reducing their rights and freedoms so they can take advantage of a gunless country. So they kill to defend it.

Theres also a problem with the black community not wanting to give up guns. They want guns around because they said guns is what helped freed slaves. And if they had access to guns then slavery wouldn't have happened. So they want to defend the 2nd amendment to defend against racism.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Mar 20, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Laws don't matter to a criminal. Of course they don't, otherwise they're not a criminal LMAO.
> They do matter in regards to their access to the offending weaponry however.
> 
> Usually they're either mentally ill or psychologically due to circumstances/culture/natural environments their minds can even mistake it for a trend. However note the usually, I'm not denying the possibility of attention seeking.


To your first point. No it doesnt. Its easy to get stuff illegally trust me on that. I have no idea where you live but where I live, I know gang bangers who aren't even registered to carry that carry guns. Also to the second point. Thats what I mean. These people are usually lonely or have some sort of problems so they do this to get revenge or cope. Tell me how thats not attention seeking?


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Laws don't matter to criminals, no, and that's true. But people calling for complete firearm bans is just as stupid, because if you disarm citizens, only criminals will be ones with access to them. Sounds a lot like Nazi Germany when they banned all guns.
> 
> Hate to break it to all the people calling for a complete ban, but that's just plain stupid.


...the nazi never banned all guns...

and laws are there so you can prosecute and better track criminal activity when it does happen. Murderers are going to murder no matter how much the cost, but we still want those laws because there needs to be something in place to hold them accountable. We have laws against making bombs, even if they're never used, for similar reasons. There are many many options between "no restrictions at all" and "ban all guns".


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Sounds a lot like Nazi Germany when they banned all guns.


They banned books but, guns?


Gingerbread Crumb said:


> To your first point. No it doesnt. Its easy to get stuff illegally trust me on that. I have no idea where you live but where I live, I know gang bangers who aren't even registered to carry that carry guns. Also to the second point. Thats what I mean. These people are usually lonely or have some sort of problems so they do this to get revenge or cope. Tell me how thats not attention seeking?


Restricting it limits chances, at least here (UK) we don't have issues like this. This is just my personal opinion, but you're sort of feeding to my point, restrictions on gun access would probably prevent examples like that being used.
They may not do it hoping for attention necessarily, attention seeking implies their aim goal is simply gaining attention from it. We don't know what these kids are thinking. We're all simply playing guesswork (assumption) here.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Mar 20, 2018)

vinstage said:


> They banned books but, guns?
> 
> Restricting it limits chances, at least here (UK) we don't have issues like this. This is just my personal opinion, but you're sort of feeding to my point, restrictions on gun access would probably prevent examples like that being used.
> They may not do it hoping for attention necessarily, attention seeking implies their aim goal is simply gaining attention from it. We don't know what these kids are thinking. We're all simply playing guesswork (assumption) here.


Exactly because you guys are not flooded with them like we are. The guns are already in the state. Plus criminals will always find a way to put more guns into the ecosystem, If you know the right people.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> Exactly because you guys are not flooded with them like we are. The guns are already in the state. Plus criminals will always find a way to put more guns into the ecosystem, If you know the right people.


Depends on whether America's ready to reenact Nazi Germany and the book burning. /s


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

Olmectron said:


> Mexico has a very BIG black market of guns, since they are hard to get legally here, even for an adult.
> 
> People dies everyday in narco-attacks on the streets, but at least, school shootings are not really a problem here, since they happen a lot less than in USA. And I mean A LOT LESS.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_shooting#Mexico




School shootings as a phenomenon is a cultural ill, and as you point out has little to do with whether people have guns. I hope it does not spread to your country.


----------



## Olmectron (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> School shootings as a phenomenon is a cultural ill, and as you point out has little to do with whether people have guns. I hope it does not spread to your country.


What I meant was for some people saying "gun control in USA won't matter since there will be a BIG black market". Well, I was just saying Mexico is an example of a country with strict gun laws and a really big black market, and yet, there's nearly NO school shootings here.

Yeah, lots of people die and "disappear" everyday here in the streets, but that's another issue. At least, I think we having hard ways to get guns is what has stopped <25 year old students to kill everyone else everyday in their schools.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

Olmectron said:


> What I meant was for some people saying "gun control in USA won't matter since there will be a BIG black market". Well, I was just saying Mexico is an example of a country with strict gun laws and a really big black market, and yet, there's nearly NO school shootings here.
> 
> Yeah, lots of people die and "disappear" everyday here in the streets, but that's another issue. At least, I think we having hard ways to get guns is what has stopped <25 year old students to kill everyone else everyday in their schools.



So basically you're saying that if the US had stricter gun control, there'd be fewer school shootings but a huge black market for guns and people getting gunned down in the streets and disappearing everyday anyway, but that's another issue.

I'm not trying to be an ass, just I don't think I'd prefer your alternative.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 20, 2018)

MAGAtards: BuT AmErIca Is pErfEct and if yOu SaY Any dIffEreNt, yoU'rE unPatRiotIc!


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> MAGAtards: BuT AmErIca Is pErfEct and if yOu SaY Any dIffEreNt, yoU'rE unPatRiotIc!


you forgot the /s


----------



## Olmectron (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> So basically you're saying that if the US had stricter gun control, there'd be fewer school shootings but a huge black market for guns and people getting gunned down in the streets and disappearing everyday anyway, but that's another issue.
> 
> I'm not trying to be an ass, just I don't think I'd prefer your alternative.


Alright. I'm just stating my opinion.

Fact is (at least in my opinion), stricter gun laws would reduce school shootings. 

Other issues will appear, but that's the thing with humans, they can't be but violent beings, one way or another.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> So basically you're saying that if the US had stricter gun control, there'd be fewer school shootings but a huge black market for guns and people getting gunned down in the streets and disappearing everyday anyway, but that's another issue.


As long as you also develop a drug cartel that overpowers your military and police forces, yes. 
I don't see that happening though.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> MAGAtards: BuT AmErIca Is pErfEct and if yOu SaY Any dIffEreNt, yoU'rE unPatRiotIc!



Who said that? Specifically, who _here_ said that??


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Who said that? Specifically, who _here_ said that??


They were being sarcastic kek.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 20, 2018)

Here's my question to people that think gun shootings is a mental health problem.

If this is the reason for shootings then why don't girls go on mass shootings?
Girls live in the same homes, have the same family values, have access to the same guns, and have same mental health problems as boys.
Yet they don't go on mass shooting. If access to guns and mental health are to blame then why aren't girls doing it. Theres obviously something going wrong in society triggering boys to go on mass shootings.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> As long as you also develop a drug cartel that overpowers your military and police forces, yes.
> I don't see that happening though.



You're not too familiar with the US then. The cartels are already here, with force. If you could exclude the gang controlled part of every major US city, the statistics would make for a much more peaceful place. Not perfect, but at least normal by international standards. The murder numbers out of St. Louis, Chicago, Detroit, etc. are anomalous to what most people living in the US experience.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Here's my question to people that think gun shootings is a mental health problem.
> 
> If this is the reason for shootings then why don't girls go on mass shootings?
> Girls live in the same homes, have the same family values, have access to the same guns, and have same mental health problems as boys.
> Yet they don't go on mass shooting. If access to guns and mental health are to blame then why aren't girls doing it. Theres obviously something going wrong in society triggering boys to go on mass shootings.


Backing your claim with liable stats.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Who said that? Specifically, who _here_ said that??


Holy ass! The butthurt is insane.

I'm referring to the fact that whenever one of these school shootings occur, you Trumptards will always call out "hurr durr actors, fake news, they're trying to take away our guns" because you see it's a reason for change (more strict gun laws to be specific). Just wait for the conservative trolls to start dislike-storming the newscast videos about this shooting on YouTube. 

Boy, it's a good thing conservatives are weak otherwise we'd be in a lot of trouble


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 20, 2018)

the shooter has been killed by the armed school resource officer
2 other students were shot, 1 in stable condition and the other in critical condition

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/20/us/great-mills-high-school-shooting/index.html


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> Holy ass! The butthurt is insane.
> 
> I'm referring to the fact that whenever one of these school shootings occur, you Trumptards will always call out "hurr durr actors, fake news, they're trying to take away our guns" because you see it's a reason for change (more strict gun laws to be specific). Just wait for the conservative trolls to start dislike-storming the newscast videos about this shooting on YouTube.
> 
> Boy, it's a good thing conservatives are weak otherwise we'd be in a lot of trouble



I was only interested in trying to keep the conversation topical. You can go off on your rail to political hyperbole-town if you like.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Europe is full.
> We don't need anymore people here.


Germany has more natives dying than being born, they need immigrants to replenish the population

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



8BitWonder said:


> Bit in poor taste, wouldn't you think?
> 
> Unfortunate to see another shooting happen again so soon.


The irony is unreal


----------



## Taffy (Mar 20, 2018)

...AGAIN?!

Guns are cool but you're supposed to _securely store them in a secure place, like a safe._ Just gonna assume somebody forgot to lock a safe or put the thing out in the open...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Sounds a lot like Nazi Germany when they banned all guns.


Or modern-day Japan, which is *checks notes* a democratic constitutional monarchy


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Or modern-day Japan, which is *checks notes* a democratic constitutional monarchy



Eh, but also crime is still very low in Japan, I felt very safe when I lived there, so IDK.


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

Gun violence and gun deaths are attributed to ONE painfully obvious factor:  the availability of guns.  The whole _“the mentally ILL and BAD people with guns, THEY are the problem!  It’s not the GUNS themselves!!” _non-argument is just that; more bullshit & bluster from the fearful & ignorant.   Makes about as much sense as:

_“Well, it certainly can’t be all of these throbbing erections that are doing all this raping, nope, it must be their sick, twisted MINDS that are committing these vicious physical acts!!”  _Yeahhhhh, gotcha.

 Mentally ill and ‘bad’ people have (obviously) *always *existed, so why the sudden spike in school/public massacres within the last 20 years, and all being perpetrated using virtually the same type of (combat) weapons?  Gee whiz, what a MYSTERY!

The _“but ah NEED mah GUNZ fer pr’tection!!  They r comin to TAKE mah GUNZ!!”  _losers &  microphallus sufferers are costing us our KIDS, ffs....we gotta wake UP and join civilized society eventually, folks.....


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 20, 2018)

You know what really pisses me off about all this. The fact that we have an issue in America and our law makers don't want to do shit about it. Everyone here and on the news will get really mad #whateverthehell and NOTHING will change.

I actual agree with both sides to a bit (stricter gun laws and mental health facilitates need to be a thing) but is any of that going to happen? FUCK NO


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> the shooter has been killed by the armed school resource officer


Well there's a fucking rarity

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Eh, but also crime is still very low in Japan, I felt very safe when I lived there, so IDK.


........... @the_randomizer, I want you to think about the possible correlation there...


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Eh, but also crime is still very low in Japan, I felt very safe when I lived there, so IDK.



Japan is a great place to live until the police want to talk to you. 

I've lived there too, for two years. I love the place, but it's an apples to oranges comparison to ever pull Japan into a gun control conversation. Japan has gun control because Japanese culture is very comfortably inured to the State having almost unchecked free reign over the people, going back at least 1500 years. And while Japan may have gun control that doesn't mean it has a low murder rate. Over 100,000 people go 'missing' in Japan every year. They're not ALL walking off into the suicide forest. No body, no murder happened. The yakuza knows and uses that. Conveniently, a boat is always nearby.


----------



## MrMcTiller (Mar 20, 2018)

Wow, this is sad. The country is coming to an end.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well there's a fucking rarity
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



But that doesn't completely eliminate all crime, does it not? People can still kill other people with other weapons, what then? People should have a right to self defense.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm glad the shooter got stopped by police, but I'm tired of these happening every month.


----------



## Taffy (Mar 20, 2018)

People with mental disorders are probably fine the way they are. Be it minor speech impairments to being a crazy man screaming about toast.

The problems come when people don't put dangerous things in places where they can't be accessed. You could have a room in your house that has an acid pit, and it would be perfectly safe as long as you kept that door locked.

But if you leave it unlocked, it becomes a hazard. 


It's why we have those cabinet locks so kids don't open cabinets.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

An author can't write without a pen, a shooter can't shoot without a gun.
Simple logic people seem to fail to understand, and it can't get simpler than that.
Restrict the pens, restrict the author. Restrict the guns, restrict the shooters.
It runs deeper than that, I'm not retarded, but it seems some people fail to understand the difference between outside effects and weapon effects.


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> Holy ass! The butthurt is insane.
> 
> I'm referring to the fact that whenever one of these school shootings occur, you Trumptards will always call out "hurr durr actors, fake news, they're trying to take away our guns" because you see it's a reason for change (more strict gun laws to be specific). Just wait for the conservative trolls to start dislike-storming the newscast videos about this shooting on YouTube.
> 
> Boy, it's a good thing conservatives are weak otherwise we'd be in a lot of trouble





vinstage said:


> An author can't write without a pen, a shooter can't shoot without a gun.
> Simple logic people seem to fail to understand, and it can't get simpler than that.



Good to see not ALL hope for the future is lost.  Cheers.


----------



## Coconut (Mar 20, 2018)

'Murica. I'm not even surprised anymore when this happens.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But that doesn't completely eliminate all crime, does it not? People can still kill other people with other weapons, what then? People should have a right to self defense.


Let's not pretend that a gun is about the easiest readily available way to kill someone. As an example, there's New York, which has an incredibly high crime rate (about 145,000 thefts, crimes, and robberies per 100,000 people) but a comparitively non-existent murder rate (335 with same population density). New York also has comparitively stronger gun laws than a lot of other states


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The irony is unreal


Forgive me that I can't see any.

He was teasing about the frequency of shootings, while I was saying it's unfortunate another has happened.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 20, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Don't be petty. Another case of mental issues going ignored. Blame the guns all you want, you look foolish.
> 
> I'm going to blunt. A lot of you are part of the problem. Especially the ones that don't even live in this country but think they have a right to a political opinion about it. The first thing you'll look at is the tool used. I understand that there may be too many guns floating around here. I also know that you don't just wake up and decide to shoot up a school. Shit is happening to push these students to make such rash decisions. Of course, you don't see that. Nope, you want to fuel your fucked up agendas. Seriously..


I'm not saying the guns are to blame (they probably aren't), but that doesn't mean stricter gun laws wouldn't help save hundreds of lives a year. And if that's all it takes, then that's worth it even if some people will feel like their "freedoms" are being oppressed.
Clearly whatever they are doing about the problem isn't working, so isn't it time they tried a new approach to solving it?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> Forgive me that I can't see any.
> 
> He was teasing about the frequency of shootings, while I was saying it's unfortunate another has happened.


At this point it's not teasing, it's making an obvious observation. These discussions NEED to happen, but always get cut off by people saying it's "too soon" to talk about it or that they're just taking political advantage over a tragedy. Your next sentence was that it was a shame that stuff like this happens so frequently, as though there's nothing that could be done about it. Which... There clearly is, but it's apparently not appropriate to talk about it right now


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

vinstage said:


> An author can't write without a pen, a shooter can't shoot without a gun.
> Simple logic people seem to fail to understand, and it can't get simpler than that.
> Restrict the pens, restrict the author. Restrict the guns, restrict the shooters.
> It runs deeper than that, I'm not retarded, but it seems some people fail to understand the difference between outside effects and weapon effects.



B-b-but it’s NOT the fact that you can walk into your local Walmart/pawn shop and purchase a weapon of war OR that we’re steeped in a deeply troubling gun-worshipping society, the REAL problem is those nutty mentally ill folks!!
(clears throat)


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 20, 2018)

Aletron9000 said:


> Again? Lots of shootings in a short period of time is defintely concerning.



https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/02/us/school-shootings-2018-list-trnd/index.html
I know I know CNN fake news blah blah blah.

--------------

All this crazyness and hiding between an outdated constitution is worrying.
Open your eyes to the whole world, praying doesn't do jack.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/02/us/school-shootings-2018-list-trnd/index.html
> I know I know CNN fake news blah blah blah.
> 
> --------------
> ...


Your link's broke


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Your link's broke


WRONG, I fixed it!


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> At this point it's not teasing, it's making an obvious observation. These discussions NEED to happen, but always get cut off by people saying it's "too soon" to talk about it or that they're just taking political advantage over a tragedy. Your next sentence was that it was a shame that stuff like this happens so frequently, as though there's nothing that could be done about it. Which... There clearly is, but it's apparently not appropriate to talk about it right now


The US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any.
^^^^ That is an observation. And this is quite clearly teasing:
"Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')"

Yes, it's important to have these discussions. Otherwise progress would never be made towards solving these kind of problems. But joking about them (especially right after they happened) is petty and unneeded.

My second sentence was just me feeling bad that it happens so often. You're reading too far into things I haven't said. I never said it was too soon to talk about it, but implied in my first sentence that it's too early to joke about.


----------



## Taffy (Mar 20, 2018)

The problem isn't mental-health-related OR gun law related...okay it can probably be fixed with a gun law.

Again, locks exist for a reason. So only certain people can have access to things. If we were to be more careful about locking things up, this whole mess could be avoided. I'm going to guess most shooters get guns because normal people who have them are careless about how they store them. If we make a law that puts regulations on storing firearms (or just the ammo, a gun is useless without something to fire), we could stop a lot of this stuff. Again, LOCKS EXIST FOR A REASON.

Mental people will be crazy, and it doesn't matter if they get guns and go nuts. Anything can be weaponized if it's used properly.

Outlawing weapons altogether will make their respective enthusiasts unhappy. 


_just put them in a place where only YOU have access to them._


----------



## SG854 (Mar 20, 2018)

/


vinstage said:


> Backing your claim with liable stats.



There has been one shooting every week since Sandy Hook. If people want to get to the bottom of this then they have to figure out why only boys go on shootings. Even if you ban guns we will still have the boy problem. 

A common trend is shooters growing up in single mother homes without any male role model. Black communities are known for having high single mother home rates and do the most shootings in America. Majority of people in prison grew up in fatherless homes. Girls grow up in these same homes but another factor is also emphasis on providing. We make fun of males calling them looser's living in moms basement but we don't do it to the same extent to girls. It shows a reflection of society putting more emphasis on males to being the main provider. You're basically worthless to your family and to the people around you if you can't make money.

Many people in gangs and that do criminal activity like selling illegal drugs say they do it to make a living. Gangs give them a sense of male role model and family they never had. Males more often are criminals and steal because of the greater emphasis for them to provide for their families and kids. And they do illegal things like stealing to at least do something make make their life at least somewhat worthwhile.

Not only theres school shootings theres also black community shootings thats another part we have to worry about. But I don't see people using the mental illness argument for black people. If they did then that would mean only black are more prone to mental illness which causes them to kill in higher numbers. Say that and you'll be called a racist.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> The US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any.
> ^^^^ That is an observation. And this is quite clearly teasing:
> "Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')"
> 
> ...


Ok, I suppose I am. I'm just getting sucked into a vicious cycle, because I'm so used to the thing I said happening at this point


----------



## Viri (Mar 20, 2018)

The media should stop naming shooters, stop giving them glory. Also, nice to hear the shooter was stopped, I hope his death was very painful.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> /
> 
> 
> There has been one shooting every week since Sandy Hook. If people want to get to the bottom of this then they have to figure out why only boys go on shootings. Even if you ban guns we will still have the boy problem.
> ...


You also need to factor in that there's the whole "men don't cry, suck it up!" "macho Man" culture here in America. I GUARANTEE that plays a factor, too


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> At this point it's not teasing, it's making an obvious observation. These discussions NEED to happen, but always get cut off by people saying it's "too soon" to talk about it or that they're just taking political advantage over a tragedy. Your next sentence was that it was a shame that stuff like this happens so frequently, as though there's nothing that could be done about it. Which... There clearly is, but it's apparently not appropriate to talk about it right now


 
Guns = DEATH, MORE guns = MORE death.  It’s really very simple in it’s morbidity.   Fuck the “too soon” scumbags.  It’s never “too soon” when these very SAME shitkickers/phony ‘Christians’ wanna do vile things like infest the internet with lunatic conspiracy theories and worry about WHO uses WHICH public restroom.

Idolizing guns to an almost perverse level, while at the same time trying to control a woman’s reproductive rights and obsessing about what gay men get up to in their own bedrooms......see the (painfully obvious) PROBLEM yet, ‘Murcia!?
Priorities!


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 20, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> The US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any.
> ^^^^ That is an observation. And this is quite clearly teasing:
> "Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')"
> 
> ...



I haven't watched a single gun debate that didn't revolve around the "constitution" argument. This isn't the problem. A constitution isn't set in stone. Doesn't have to be.

Seriously, either you fix the violence in your country, or you take preventive measures against it.
- Fixing violence: educate your people and give them a fair chance in life > FREE SCHOOL (paid with taxes)
- Preventive measures: prevent people from having access to mass murdering weapons > GUN CONTROL

It's REALLY not that hard, you do either one or the other, but you can't keep blaming FATE and then do absolutely NOTHING about it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Restrict the pens, restrict the author. Restrict the guns, restrict the shooters.



Ironically those are exactly the efforts the British government undertook in the 1760-70's, along with taxation without representation, that resulted in a war here. And why we have those exact rights guaranteed 1st and 2nd in our Bill of Rights. Not to be enabled to commit crime, but to be enabled to defend oneself against it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## anon3536 (Mar 20, 2018)

vinstage said:


> An author can't write without a pen, a shooter can't shoot without a gun.
> Simple logic people seem to fail to understand, and it can't get simpler than that.
> Restrict the pens, restrict the author. Restrict the guns, restrict the shooters.
> It runs deeper than that, I'm not retarded, but it seems some people fail to understand the difference between outside effects and weapon effects.




But I find it crazy how you don't see why "gun folk" are so passionate about this issue, we all want to fix the issue at hand but "gun folk" don't want to restrict the rights of the many for the acts of the few, in direct response to what you drew you would ban people from writing books because Hitler wrote mein kampf, why punish and make people have done nothing wrong and potentially start something bigger that will be hard if not impossible to turn back from, start holding the law enforcement agents that continue to fail to do what they are supposed to do to enforce and ensure that the laws that are already in place can be enforced properly. So many of these shooters shouldn't have been able to get the guns that they "legally" got. By adding all these "common sense gun laws"(which just don't make sense to many many people so where you get common sense from is beyond me) you just restrict and endager people who have done nothing wrong and when those people lose their lives by the hands of criminals who will always find a way who did you actually save? I just want to know why there is this instant "blame the gun" response when we should really be looking at how this happened eg. Why wasn't the Florida mad man put into the NICS database when they had plenty of chances to do it??? Why wasn't the Sutherland springs shooters name put into the NICS system when it should have been? People say they want "universal background checks" what good is that going to do when our government doesn't keep the database updated like they should be, it's like trying to use the no fly list pre911 to keep new terrorist attacks from happening without adding anyone new to it(don't completely agree with the way the no fly list works either but that's a different subject lol)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

anon3536 said:


> in direct response to what you drew you would ban people from writing books because Hitler wrote mein kampf


a) why does it always have to be a ban? Why can't it be preventative restrictions against misuse?, and b) it'd be more like if someone wrote a Mein Kampf-like book every week since Hitler did it; we're not upset that ONE shooting happened, we're upset that they happen as frequently as they do when many of them are clearly preventable


----------



## Taffy (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Ironically those are exactly the efforts the British government undertook in the 1760-70's, along with taxation without representation, that resulted in a war here. And why we have those exact rights guaranteed 1st and 2nd in our Bill of Rights. Not to be enabled to commit crime, but to be enabled to defend oneself against it. Thanks for the reminder.



Uhm...this is a red flag for me O_O. If we cause another war, which I doubt will happen, then AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.




anon3536 said:


> But I find it crazy how you don't see why "gun folk" are so passionate about this issue, we all want to fix the issue at hand but "gun folk" don't want to restrict the rights of the many for the acts of the few, in direct response to what you drew you would ban people from writing books because Hitler wrote mein kampf, why punish and make people have done nothing wrong and potentially start something bigger that will be hard if not impossible to turn back from, start holding the law enforcement agents that continue to fail to do what they are supposed to do to enforce and ensure that the laws that are already in place can be enforced properly. So many of these shooters shouldn't have been able to get the guns that they "legally" got. By adding all these "common sense gun laws"(which just don't make sense to many many people so where you get common sense from is beyond me) you just restrict and endager people who have done nothing wrong and when those people lose their lives by the hands of criminals who will always find a way who did you actually save? I just want to know why there is this instant "blame the gun" response when we should really be looking at how this happened eg. Why wasn't the Florida mad man put into the NICS database when they had plenty of chances to do it??? Why wasn't the Sutherland springs shooters name put into the NICS system when it should have been? People say they want "universal background checks" what good is that going to do when our government doesn't keep the database updated like they should be, it's like trying to use the no fly list pre911 to keep new terrorist attacks from happening without adding anyone new to it(don't completely agree with the way the no fly list works either but that's a different subject lol)



Skimming this tells me that people are ignorant, which somewhat helps the gun storage thing. People aren't doing anything to help prevent the crimes. 

It could be as simple as "lock things up" or "hey, this person is a risk let's nerf them", but people aren't doing it. The guy is right.


also I may not really have much of a place to say this but try to separate your text into paragraphs 
yell at me for saying that if you want, just my thought


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> I haven't watched a single gun debate that didn't revolve around the "constitution" argument. This isn't the problem. A constitution isn't set in stone. Doesn't have to be.
> 
> Seriously, either you fix the violence in your country, or you take preventive measures against it.
> - Fixing violence: educate your people and give them a fair chance in life > FREE SCHOOL (paid with taxes)
> ...


I never blamed fate, nor am I against any of those ideas.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 20, 2018)

Pacheko17 said:


> I'm glad the shooter was stopped. I just hope nobody dies.
> 
> And I really hope liberals will not start calling for guns to be banned again...


I could say im a liberal even if im not an us citizen, but even then, im not calling for guns to be banned, i think the US needs stricter guns control and mental check backgrounds, just like @the_randomizer said in page 3 or 4 i cant even check cuz im getting lazy right now.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> I never blamed fate, nor am I against any of those ideas.


I think he quoted the wrong guy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeslotlCL said:


> I could say im a liberal even if im not an us citizen, but even then, im not calling for guns to be banned, i think the us meeds stricter guns control and mental check backgrounds, just like @the_randomizer said in page 3 or 4 i cant even check cuz im getting lazy right now.


Strictly speaking, if you're not a US citizen you most likely ARE liberal by our standards


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I think he quoted the wrong guy
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


lmao, but still, there are good conservatives, so it all depends on the person and if they have good values and respect for the others.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> lmao, but still, there are good conservatives, so it all depends on the person and if they have good values and respect for the others.


There are no more good conservatives left, if they voted for and supported Donald Trump and allowed for the current political climate. I know I'm going to catch a lot of flack for that, but what used to be conservative is now middle right; the alt-right pulled our entire political spectrum over with it, which now makes it more dangerous to say "the correct answer is somewhere in the middle!" than it previously was


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 20, 2018)

anon3536 said:


> But I find it crazy how you don't see why "gun folk" are so passionate about this issue, we all want to fix the issue at hand but "gun folk" don't want to restrict the rights of the many for the acts of the few, in direct response to what you drew you would ban people from writing books because Hitler wrote mein kampf, why punish and make people have done nothing wrong and potentially start something bigger that will be hard if not impossible to turn back from, start holding the law enforcement agents that continue to fail to do what they are supposed to do to enforce and ensure that the laws that are already in place can be enforced properly. So many of these shooters shouldn't have been able to get the guns that they "legally" got. By adding all these "common sense gun laws"(which just don't make sense to many many people so where you get common sense from is beyond me) you just restrict and endager people who have done nothing wrong and when those people lose their lives by the hands of criminals who will always find a way who did you actually save? I just want to know why there is this instant "blame the gun" response when we should really be looking at how this happened eg. Why wasn't the Florida mad man put into the NICS database when they had plenty of chances to do it??? Why wasn't the Sutherland springs shooters name put into the NICS system when it should have been? People say they want "universal background checks" what good is that going to do when our government doesn't keep the database updated like they should be, it's like trying to use the no fly list pre911 to keep new terrorist attacks from happening without adding anyone new to it(don't completely agree with the way the no fly list works either but that's a different subject lol)



Do we all want to fix it though?
Like, what EXACTLY is done beside praying and calling out the fatality?
I'll believe in the "we all want to fix it" when these NRA people will be willing to meet half way. You want to respect the constitution? Fine, you don't need semi-autos for that. You don't need guns that are capable of mass murder.
If you want to push things to a ridiculous degree, why not allowing people to own bombs or nukes? Responsible people would never use them to kill, right? Ah right, cause a centuries old constitution said so.

Being THAT protective of guns for the sake of preserving the manhood of the gun addicts versus potentially saving lifes is indecent.
Also common sense doesn't have to be the one of many, just the one of the most. I can't tell if it's the "most" when it comes to the US, since the NRA voice is loud, but it's certainly not worldwide.

And regarding background checks: If you want to fix things long term, don't incite people for more violence. Instead promote universal knowledge, add some safety nets in life (that'd be health care) and generally make the society more fair.
There is no better way of fighting violence than having a society less divided.

The US applies a systematic brainwashing of its people when it comes to guns, I assure you that for all of us originating from other parts of the world, this is truly insane.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



8BitWonder said:


> I never blamed fate, nor am I against any of those ideas.



Didn't say you did, but you can't double post. My first sentence was basically me agreeing with you.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> There are no more good conservatives left, if they voted for and supported Donald Trump and allowed for the current political climate. I know I'm going to catch a lot of flack for that, but what used to be conservative is now middle right; the alt-right pulled our entire political spectrum over with it, which now makes it more dangerous to say "the correct answer is somewhere in the middle!" than it previously was


Eh, politics dont always represent the true nature of a person. See for example a few ones arround here, certain fox dude is a pretty good person, he shows respect and tolerance, why would something about trump makes me think that one fox guy is the reincarnation of the devil itself?


----------



## Jayro (Mar 20, 2018)

I expect crisis child actor David Hogg was there too, practicing his anti-gun lines for the cameras.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> There are no more good conservatives left, if they voted for and supported Donald Trump and allowed for the current political climate. I know I'm going to catch a lot of flack for that, but what used to be conservative is now middle right; the alt-right pulled our entire political spectrum over with it, which now makes it more dangerous to say "the correct answer is somewhere in the middle!" than it previously was



That is stupid and you know it's stupid. There are plenty of good conservatives who hold his feet to the fire agro Ben Shapiro.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Mar 20, 2018)

We need a much better mental health system in the U.S. I'm only a somewhat troubled 36 year old and I have a hell of a time navigating it, I can't imagine the stress of parents trying to treat teenagers who don't even want the help while having to navigate the maze of doctors, insurance plans, and finances.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')
> You sure gun laws aren't to blame?
> 
> 
> ...


a dozen a year?
you must be kidding me right?
by february they had like over 15 shooting in school since the beginning of the year


----------



## vinstage (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Ironically those are exactly the efforts the British government undertook in the 1760-70's, along with taxation without representation, that resulted in a war here. And why we have those exact rights guaranteed 1st and 2nd in our Bill of Rights. Not to be enabled to commit crime, but to be enabled to defend oneself against it. Thanks for the reminder.


How many people do you think take advantage of the protection right? 
In all honesty there’s nothing to protect yourself against if it’s restricted, unfortunately it’s probably too late for the US to restrict anything. 
Gun’s are now a culture.


anon3536 said:


> But I find it crazy how you don't see why "gun folk" are so passionate about this issue, we all want to fix the issue at hand but "gun folk" don't want to restrict the rights of the many for the acts of the few, in direct response to what you drew you would ban people from writing books because Hitler wrote mein kampf, why punish and make people have done nothing wrong and potentially start something bigger that will be hard if not impossible to turn back from, start holding the law enforcement agents that continue to fail to do what they are supposed to do to enforce and ensure that the laws that are already in place can be enforced properly. So many of these shooters shouldn't have been able to get the guns that they "legally" got. By adding all these "common sense gun laws"(which just don't make sense to many many people so where you get common sense from is beyond me) you just restrict and endager people who have done nothing wrong and when those people lose their lives by the hands of criminals who will always find a way who did you actually save? I just want to know why there is this instant "blame the gun" response when we should really be looking at how this happened eg. Why wasn't the Florida mad man put into the NICS database when they had plenty of chances to do it??? Why wasn't the Sutherland springs shooters name put into the NICS system when it should have been? People say they want "universal background checks" what good is that going to do when our government doesn't keep the database updated like they should be, it's like trying to use the no fly list pre911 to keep new terrorist attacks from happening without adding anyone new to it(don't completely agree with the way the no fly list works either but that's a different subject lol)


It’s a similar argument to terrorism (why blame Muslims for the few, however it’s a part of their religion in which they publically take it upon themselves to solve the issues with their own “kind” which is completely unfair and not their fault but different argument) however, it runs risks having rights enabled. Like anything really. The whole pen idea was simply a metaphor and nothing but that. Something I’d probably tell my younger siblings in fact. It’s a dumbed down version of my opinion, like I said, I know it runs deeper I really am not THAT dumb (ouch, if you really do take me for retarded kek). However, I’m not sure what you’d rather, the media reporting shootings in short spans of time as devastating incidents (which they are) yet cannot or will not act upon it, or making a big sacrifice for a greater good. Just my opinion is all.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> You want to respect the constitution? Fine, you don't need semi-autos for that. You don't need guns that are capable of mass murder.



Why do you think the 2nd Amendment exists? To shoot squirrels and rabbits? The people who wrote and voted for it had recently started, and won, a revolution against their government. The shooting started when soldiers marched on a town with an order to confiscate the peoples' weapons. So the 2nd Amendment exists to ensure there is never a day in this country when the State holds all power over the people. (see, e.g. Chairman Mao, 'all political power flows from the barrel of a gun.')

I'm not arguing the merits of the philosophy, just that if you think depriving the populace of the means of meaningful resistance through force is respecting the Constitution, then you don't understand why the 2nd Amendment is there.




> If you want to push things to a ridiculous degree, why not allowing people to own bombs or nukes? Responsible people would never use them to kill, right? Ah right, cause a centuries old constitution said so.



Once again, just to clarify that your suggestion is not uncovered ground. The Supreme Court addressed the argument of whether the 2nd Amendment covers dangerous explosives, artillery pieces and such in US v. Miller, in 1939. It was an appeal of the 1934 National Firearms Act, which didn't 'ban' full-auto and short-barreled long guns, but did place them under a permit/registy system. Defendant in the case was charged with violating the NFA for having a short-barreled shotgun. The Supreme Court ruled that the NFA did not violate the 2nd Amendment, and that the defendant's short-barreled shotgun was not the  'ordinary military equipment' as would be protected by the 2nd Amendment for use in the common defense. This is taken to mean the average infantryman's issue weapon. I find this interesting because one of the common things heard in this debate, such as in your post, is that people "don't need semi-autos" or "don't need military type weapons." But there is already a Supreme Court case that says that is exactly what the government cannot ban.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> a dozen a year?
> you must be kidding me right?
> by february they had like over 15 shooting in school since the beginning of the year



Dozens.
Plural.

Learn to read.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> There are no more good conservatives left, if they voted for and supported Donald Trump and allowed for the current political climate. I know I'm going to catch a lot of flack for that, but what used to be conservative is now middle right; the alt-right pulled our entire political spectrum over with it, which now makes it more dangerous to say "the correct answer is somewhere in the middle!" than it previously was



It's sure is nice to be so loved and respected, not to mention generalized for having different political opinions in the US. I should share my political views more often. Heaven forbid people didn't vote for Hillary back in 2016.

Edit: Discussing politics hasn't solved a bloody thing, it's only made me cynical, so yeah, appreciated.  I never went around and berated people or generalized people for voting Hillary, so what gives you the right to go all out on those who didn't vote for her?

Both candidates are assclowns


The gist of this thread is "Express your views, er, only if they align with the democratic views!"

Politics can eff off


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Why do you think the 2nd Amendment exists? To shoot squirrels? The people who wrote and voted for it had recently started, and won, a revolution against their government. The shooting started when soldiers marched on a town with an order to confiscate the peoples' weapons. So the 2nd Amendment exists to ensure there is never a day in this country when the State holds all power over the people. (see, e.g. Chairman Mao, 'all political power flows from the barrel of a gun.')
> 
> I'm not arguing the merits of the philosophy, just that if you think depriving the populace of the means of meaningful resistance through force is respecting the Constitution, then you don't understand why the 2nd Amendment is there.



You're right, I don't understand how it is relevant today. And people on the gun side are doing a particularly poor job at demonstrating its relevance as of today.
It's a democracy, the government in place gets elected just like any other democracy in the world (minus all the lobby corruptions...). If you want a revolution, you're basically marching against democracy and something is inherently wrong about the system in general.




Hanafuda said:


> Once again, just to clarify that your suggestion is not uncovered ground. The Supreme Court addressed the argument of whether the 2nd Amendment covers dangerous explosives, artillery pieces and such is US v. Miller, in 1939. It was an appeal of the 1934 National Firearms Act, which didn't 'ban' full-auto and short-barreled long guns, but did place them under a permit/registy system. Defendant in the case was charged violating the NFA for having a short-barreled shotgun. The Supreme Court ruled that the NFA did not violate the 2nd Amendment, and that the defendant's short-barreled shotgun was not the  'ordinary military equipment' as would be protected by the 2nd Amendment for use in the common defense. This is taken to mean the average infantryman's issue weapon. I find this interesting because the one of the common things heard, such as in your post, is that people "don't need semi-autos" or "don't need military type weapons." But there is already a Supreme Court case that says that is exactly what the government cannot ban.



And here lies the whole issue. A decision was made, and so in the eyes of some people, it can't be discussed anymore.
Constitutions and decisions aren't set in stone, they change with time as society evolves. Yesterday's decision might no longer be valid tomorrow. It's a democracy and we fight with words (and not guns :-) ) for what we believe should change.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> democracy.




The United States is a representative republic. Not a democracy.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> The United States is a representative republic. Not a democracy.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...public-or-a-democracy/?utm_term=.27e63612e665

And beside, that does not nullify the points.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> You're right, I don't understand how it is relevant today. And people on the gun side are doing a particularly poor job at demonstrating its relevance as of today.
> It's a democracy, the government in place gets elected just like any other democracy in the world (minus all the lobby corruptions...). If you want a revolution, you're basically marching against democracy and something is inherently wrong about the system in general.
> 
> 
> ...


well, here in quebec, few years ago, an ex-mayor got arrested for gangsterism, corruption, and because he rigged election
if that simple mayor managed to rig election for 23 years, what makes you think any country really have democracy


----------



## Windaga (Mar 20, 2018)

Every time a shooting happens, my phone (both desk and personal) go beserk - parents want to know their kids are safe. I had today off, but the last school shooting prompted a very uncomfortable seminar by the police and our school board district for our students and their parents. One of my kids asked why the Sargeant was crying; the man fought through tears to tell us he lost his nephew three weeks prior in a school shooting. That news filled the entire room with tears.

Something needs to change. Some are pushing for banning assault weapons; some are pushing for stricter background and mental health checks; some are lashing against society and the media, ignoring the firearm angle altogether. We need to stop smashing our heads against each other and figure something out collectively. These kids didn't have to die, and every second we waste throwing smartass comments at each other is another moment we fail to protect our kids. 

I'm not saying it's easy, or even possible: this country is built on opposing opinions, after all. But someone is going to have to swallow their pride and try techniques outside of their comfort zone to stop this from happening. I've lost 4 students this past year because their parents are afraid to send their kids to a public/private school. Those are parents that have stopped working to home school their kids. It's absolutely insane.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, here in quebec, few years ago, an ex-mayor got arrested for gangsterism, corruption, and because he rigged election
> if that simple mayor managed to rig election for 23 years, what makes you think any country really have democracy



That's why in the US there are many investigations about the past elections.
A president doesn't have all the powers. Even if that one would love to have them all, he doesn't, he can't and he won't. There's always gonna be counter-powers in a democracy.

So yes one corrupt guy can try to rig elections, maybe even succeed, but then it won't be the people only that rise against that guy if they find out, but justice itself.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> That's why in the US there are many investigations about the past elections.
> A president doesn't have all the powers. Even if that one would love to have them all, he doesn't, he can't and he won't. There's always gonna be counter-powers in a democracy.
> 
> So yes one corrupt guy can try to rig elections, maybe even succeed, but then it won't be the people only that rise against that guy if they find out, but justice itself.


lol, do you really think there are no investigation in quebec?


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...public-or-a-democracy/?utm_term=.27e63612e665
> 
> And beside, that does not nullify the points.




Mr. Volokh is engaging in semantics to some extent in that article, and to some extent so was I. A representative republic is _a form of_ democracy, though it is indirect democracy.  And as you said, it's beside the point of this discussion. But I do encourage you to keep reading the opinions of Eugene Volokh, particularly with respect to gun control.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Eh, politics dont always represent the true nature of a person. See for example a few ones arround here, certain fox dude is a pretty good person, he shows respect and tolerance, why would something about trump makes me think that one fox guy is the reincarnation of the devil itself?


Politics always directly show what a person believes in, unless they're wildly uninformed or so far affected by a propaganda machine that they can't see to the other side and that's all they know. It is virtually impossible to separate political beliefs with one's personality in the age where political issues have to do with the rights of immigrants, prisoners, minorities, and non-cishet people, and I'd rather that we would all stop collectively pretending that that isn't the case


CallmeBerto said:


> That is stupid and you know it's stupid. There are plenty of good conservatives who hold his feet to the fire agro Ben Shapiro.


And that's great. It's good that some people are starting to turn back around, but I'd argue that in Trump's America, they're no longer fully conservative and are practically moderates now


the_randomizer said:


> It's sure is nice to be so loved and respected, not to mention generalized for having different political opinions in the US. I should share my political views more often. Heaven forbid people didn't vote for Hillary back in 2016.
> 
> Edit: Discussing politics hasn't solved a bloody thing, it's only made me cynical, so yeah, appreciated.  I never went around and berated people or generalized people for voting Hillary, so what gives you the right to go all out on those who didn't vote for her?
> 
> ...


See above

Plus, I'd like to remind people that third parties ARE an option. If you don't like either candidate, vote for someone else. If you vote for the "lesser of two evils", though, you'd better be prepared for people to judge you on the "evil" you DID vote for

Regarding both @the_randomizer and @DeslotlCL:
@the_randomizer, I think that you are an INCREDIBLY kind and thoughtful human being, especially when it comes to both people and animals that you deeply care for... which is why it both frustrates and confuses me whenever you try to justify voting for Donald Trump, a man who both ran on a campaign of hate and division and managed to revive incredibly violent hate groups in many parts of America. I understand that in the moment it probably seemed like the right thing to do, but you don't have to defend yourself; it's ok to grow and realize mistakes. But, on the other hand, if you're going to say that you support Trump/the current Conservative party's rhetoric, which is what I'M talking about... There's really not much I can say, other than what I've already said :/


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Politics always directly show what a person believes in, unless they're wildly uninformed or so far affected by a propaganda machine that they can't see to the other side and that's all they know. It is virtually impossible to separate political beliefs with one's personality in the age where political issues have to do with the rights of immigrants, prisoners, minorities, and non-cishet people, and I'd rather that we would all stop collectively pretending that that isn't the case
> 
> And that's great. It's good that some people are starting to turn back around, but I'd argue that in Trump's America, they're no longer fully conservative and are practically moderates now
> 
> ...



I didn't vote Clinton because I didn't agree with her stance on TPP, her condescending talks on the whole "deplorable" bullshiz, trying to garner support by using Pokemon Go (seriously?). She rubbed me the wrong way, like big time, second, I wanted to see a change of majority in the White House, as I'm bitter about all that happened during Obama's two terms, notably forced an 800 billion dollar failed healthcare bill (which I can't afford thanks to penalties and all that), sanctuary cities being formed, the list goes on. But I digress. I didn't vote third party because I doubt said party would've won the electorate or popular votes, hard to say. I will henceforth remain neutral because picking sides is just a big fat waste of time.

I don't know what the hell to think of all this, *sigh*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't vote Clinton because I didn't agree with her stance on TPP, her condescending talks on the whole "deplorable" bullshiz, trying to garner support by using Pokemon Go (seriously?). She rubbed me the wrong way, like big time, second, I wanted to see a change of majority in the White House, as I'm bitter about all that happened during Obama's two terms, notably forced an 800 billion dollar failed healthcare bill (which I can't afford thanks to penalties and all that), sanctuary cities being formed, the list goes on. But I digress. I didn't vote third party because I doubt said party would've won the electorate or popular votes, hard to say. I will henceforth remain neutral because picking sides is just a big fat waste of time.
> 
> I don't know what the hell to think of all this, *sigh*


Again I recommend third party, because if no one votes for them then yeah, they'll never get the electorate, but we need to be the change we want to see otherwise. If you think so poorly of BOTH major candidates, consider contacting the campaign of your preferred third party candidate and seeing what you can do to raise awareness in your area; chances are high you aren't the only one thinking that way

Democratic engagement, y'all


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 20, 2018)

i dont even want to start and arguments i just dont think i feel safe in school anymore


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> i dont even want to start and arguments i just dont think i feel safe in school anymore


come to quebec then


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> come to quebec then


unless this country starts to crumble i think ill stay right here


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> unless this country starts to crumble i think ill stay right here


mmmh... crumble...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> unless this country starts to crumble i think ill stay right here


This is super off topic, but I love your member tag and I'm guessing you're studying German?


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol, do you really think there are no investigation in quebec?


I said no such thing, if anything that's proof that the system works.



the_randomizer said:


> I didn't vote Clinton because I didn't agree with her stance on TPP, her condescending talks on the whole "deplorable" bullshiz, trying to garner support by using Pokemon Go (seriously?). She rubbed me the wrong way, like big time, second, I wanted to see a change of majority in the White House, as I'm bitter about all that happened during Obama's two terms, notably forced an 800 billion dollar failed healthcare bill (which I can't afford thanks to penalties and all that), sanctuary cities being formed, the list goes on. But I digress. I didn't vote third party because I doubt said party would've won the electorate or popular votes, hard to say. I will henceforth remain neutral because picking sides is just a big fat waste of time.
> 
> I don't know what the hell to think of all this, *sigh*


Third party.
Yes it works, it worked in some countries.

And I really hope that you realize that even though Obama's healthcare isn't perfect, a decent safety net is NECESSARY in any society to bring more social equality. You may complain about more taxes, but down the line it solves more problem than just health, including violence.
Like, the intent was good, now you just need to make it better.
(and I did paid a lot of taxes for last year, and I would pay more in a heartbeat if that meant a canadian or european-like healthcare)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> I said no such thing, if anything that's proof that the system works.
> 
> 
> Third party.
> ...



Too bad that healthcare was still not affordable for people who make as much or not enough, that I make. You'd think universal healthcare would be freely available.  Well, I've yet to see third party work in the US, so, *shrug* IDK anymore.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad that healthcare was still not affordable for people who make as much or not enough, that I make. You'd think universal healthcare would be freely available.  Well, I've yet to see third party work in the US, so, *shrug* IDK anymore.


Ironically enough I think that Lincoln's Republican party (what is now modern day Democrat party) was the last third party elected. So yeah, it's been a LONG while, and it would take a LOT of effort to take on lobbying groups, but I think that if the American people get together and stop playing party politics long enough to get someone through primaries we could definitely have a true third option for election season


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad that healthcare was still not affordable for people who make as much or not enough, that I make. You'd think universal healthcare would be freely available.  Well, I've yet to see third party work in the US, so, *shrug* IDK anymore.



All I know is this:
Went to ER in Europe  for a few days: Free, or very small case fee
Went to ER in America: 3 hours > $4k (with insurance)

Anyone working at walmart or similar job who needs to go to ER for any reason? screwed.
There is nothing that can justify that when you value human life.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> All I know is this:
> Went to ER in Europe  for a few days: Free, or very small case fee
> Went to ER in America: 3 hours > $4k (with insurance)
> 
> ...



Our healthcare system sucks, that is all.


----------



## CMDreamer (Mar 20, 2018)

More weapons available, more possibilities for this to happen. A troubled person without a weapon at hand wouldn't make such damage (in a quantitative way).

I've lived in USA long time ago, and this, in a touching way, concern me. Besides, I've a lot of family on many places in US.

What's wrong with you people? -_-


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Our healthcare system sucks, that is all.


It needs an overhaul, yeah. The ACA was a start, but a) it was too ambitious and didn't go nearly far enough and b) it was neutered by a Republican Congress that wanted to please their voters that are terrified of "socialism"


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It needs an overhaul, yeah. The ACA was a start, but a) it was too ambitious and didn't go nearly far enough and b) it was neutered by a Republican Congress that wanted to please their voters that are terrified of "socialism"



The thing that pissed me off about it the most was that bedamned "pay for minimal care or get fined 600 dollars", yeah, America, freedom. Right.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Funny, how the US has dozens of school shootings a year and Europe barely has any ;')
> You sure gun laws aren't to blame?
> 
> 
> ...


Mental health and gun laws are to blame... It's just the fact that we got idiots running the country.... more like people who don't want to piss off the NRA.


----------



## RivenMain (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh no someone brought a gun, meh. Back in the day everyone carried a gun. It's just that bullying is getting worse and teachers aren't  doing their job. There's only so many times you can inflect pain before the object is going to break. It's why we leave our jobs. We should consider the mental issues and how it got to this point. Sooner or later the shame of a school will leak out. And will make others think twice of having their kids go there if they'll end up mentally/ physically abused like the child.


----------



## Anunnymous (Mar 20, 2018)

RivenMain said:


> Oh no someone brought a gun, meh. Back in the day everyone carried a gun. It's just that bullying is getting worse and teachers aren't  doing their job. There's only so many times you can inflect pain before the object is going to break. It's why we leave our jobs. We should consider the mental issues and how it got to this point. Sooner or later the shame of a school will leak out. And will make others think twice of having their kids go there if they'll end up mentally/ physically abused like the child.



Bullying isn't worse. _Real_ discipline is illegal now. And defending yourself can get you criminal charges and sued. Pussification of America.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2018)

RivenMain said:


> Oh no someone brought a gun, meh. Back in the day everyone carried a gun. It's just that bullying is getting worse and teachers aren't  doing their job. There's only so many times you can inflect pain before the object is going to break. It's why we leave our jobs. We should consider the mental issues and how it got to this point. Sooner or later the shame of a school will leak out. And will make others think twice of having their kids go there if they'll end up mentally/ physically abused like the child.


And that I can agree with..... Here is a nugget of my life. I was constantly bullied at my school. I consider myself a pacifist, never starting a fight unless someone started it. I had reported the teachers that I was harassed for over 6 years. No teacher did a thing about it. So a combination of my life going into a downward spiral, and me just getting sick of being bullied. One day one of my harassers was picking on me in science class, with all her friends. And I finally snapped, right then and there I socked her in the face. Now here is where things go from, ok this school sucks, to being a fucking asshole. The principle, who should know about my reports said get this. that I never reported bullying, and that I'm was going to be suspended. I had never been suspended from school, until this point. *Never reported bullying* my fucking ass. I had reported, and reported, and reported, I had ask the teachers, over,and over, and over, AND FUCKING OVER about this issue, and for help, I remember the countless times I had gone to the councilor  and my principal tells me, that I never reported bullying. _Laughs manically_ I'm Not surprised people are just fucking there morals and just shooting people, if I was singled out like that for even longer. If I was in that school for any longer (which I'm not) I could have decided to bring a weapon out of pure rage. When you are instructed to talk to a brick wall, you feel like your going insane.
Is it wrong? Yes. However it could all be solved if the teachers did something about it. Oh but even better, the school is a "non bullying zone" Non bullying zone my goddamn ass


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Mental health and gun laws are to blame... It's just the fact that we got idiots running the country.... more like people who don't want to piss off the NRA.



It's not mental health and gun laws.
It's people in general.
Early hominids should've never walked upright.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2018)

And every time I told the teacher(s) I would get the same old generic response. "I'll keep a eye out for it" And they never catch it. Pencils, erasers, turtle neck, stupid, retard, people treated me like I was idiot who needed to go to fucking pre first since the fact that I have a mental distorter. They mocked me, they would kick what ever I had to say. I was excluded. And the bullying reach a point that it hurt a friend relationship I had. I had to avoid talking to my friends since I didn't want them ridiculed like I was, since they will group any individual you talk to.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> It's not mental health and gun laws.
> It's people in general.
> Early hominids should've never walked upright.


Really? then does that mean Europe is just as violent? No, of course not. And I would pin mental health and bullying and gun laws as the problem. I disagree with removing guns entirely, however I can agree that it needs to be stronger. And the united states in regards to health care and other crap. It's a pile of shit. look above my post I shared a nugget of my life that kind of maybe will help paint the picture.


----------



## RivenMain (Mar 20, 2018)

Anunnymous said:


> Bullying isn't worse. _Real_ discipline is illegal now. And defending yourself can get you criminal charges and sued. Pussification of America.


How about you explain to everyone the increasing of gang violence and rape. Even in the suburban town I grew up in I had suffered gangs violence being beaten with skateboards and being shot myself. If families aren't putting an end to it than the school needs to. 


monkeyman4412 said:


> And that I can agree with..... Here is a nugget of my life. I was constantly bullied at my school. I consider myself a pacifist, never starting a fight unless someone started it.


I'm a pacifist myself, but if I seen someone being hurt I'd protect them. I think that yea teachers were really shit, turning a blind eye they would make me leave class 5 minutes early to not get in fights going to class. Instead of allowing me to join a different school they didn't want my grade values to change the value of their school they didn't want me to tell other schools how much I hated it. And because of it my grades droped from all A's to c/d's I was a total wreck when I hit high school. We can look at the schools as being greedy, but their affecting the future of our country for the worst.


----------



## Anunnymous (Mar 20, 2018)

I blame essential oils.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 20, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> And that I can agree with..... Here is a nugget of my life. I was constantly bullied at my school. I consider myself a pacifist, never starting a fight unless someone started it. I had reported the teachers that I was harassed for over 6 years. No teacher did a thing about it. So a combination of my life going into a downward spiral, and me just getting sick of being bullied. One day one of my harassers was picking on me in science class, with all her friends. And I finally snapped, right then and there I socked her in the face. Now here is where things go from, ok this school sucks, to being a fucking asshole. The principle, who should know about my reports said get this. that I never reported bullying, and that I'm was going to be suspended. I had never been suspended from school, until this point. *Never reported bullying* my fucking ass. I had reported, and reported, and reported, I had ask the teachers, over,and over, and over, AND FUCKING OVER about this issue, and for help, I remember the countless times I had gone to the councilor  and my principal tells me, that I never reported bullying. _Laughs manically_ I'm Not surprised people are just fucking there morals and just shooting people, if I was singled out like that for even longer. If I was in that school for any longer (which I'm not) I could have decided to bring a weapon out of pure rage. When you are instructed to talk to a brick wall, you feel like your going insane.
> Is it wrong? Yes. However it could all be solved if the teachers did something about it. Oh but even better, the school is a "non bullying zone" Non bullying zone my goddamn ass


It is wrong... i mean, it all depends on the person, but still... i would have never bring a weapon to a place, no matter how much i could have get bullied. I mean, im sick already, i cant defend myself nor hurt people, not even touch a damn insect, and deppression doesnt help at all, so i always put someone else life before my own, i could never think on hurting someone no matter how pissed or frustated i am.

I know it was a really hard time for you. I know how much it sucks when someone wont listen to you nor help you, not even a little. But you should have had to try keep yourself strong and seek for help somewhere else. What about your parents? Or insist directly with your principal, you have the athorities too. You are never alone, and let me tell you, thinking on bringing a gun for pure rage, even if you never did it, was and is still wrong.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Really? then does that mean Europe is just as violent? No, of course not. And I would pin mental health and bullying and gun laws as the problem. I disagree with removing guns entirely, however I can agree that it needs to be stronger. And the united states in regards to health care and other crap. It's a pile of shit. look above my post I shared a nugget of my life that kind of maybe will help paint the picture.



Historically, Europe is a lot more violent then the US.
Roman Empire, British Empire, Dutch traders, slave trading, Spanish sailors (although they weren't as bad as the Dutch traders) WW1 and WW2...

US pretty much only has the genocide on the Native Americans and if you want to add to it, the civil war.
Yes foreign wars can also be counted but then I'd have to revise the list that Europe did.


----------



## Anunnymous (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> US pretty much only has the genocide on the Native Americans and if you want to add to it, the civil war.
> Yes foreign wars can also be counted but then I'd have to revise the list that Europe did.



Native American genocide was more due to disease than conflict (people forget that) but if you want to get technical... That was also the Europeans, settling the US.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> It is wrong... i mean, it all depends on the person, but still... i would have never bring a weapon to a place, no matter how much i could have get bullied. I mean, im sick already, i cant defend myself nor hurt people, not even touch a damn insect, and deppression doesnt help at all, so i always put someone else life before my own, i could never think on hurting someone no matter how pissed or frustated i am.
> 
> I know it was a really hard time for you. I know how much it sucks when someone wont listen to you nor help you, not even a little. But you should have had to try keep yourself strong and seek for help somewhere else. What about your parents? Or insist directly with your principal, you have the athorities too. You are never alone, and let me tell you, thinking on bringing a gun for pure rage, even if you never did it, was and is still wrong.


Nobody did help. I told my mother, I told my father. My mother did voice the problem. But I wasn't heard. And, stay strong? stay strong after being bullied for over 6 years. 6 years of school, being bullied. Do you have any idea what my own self esteem is like? Very fucking low. So godamn low, that I don't even think sucided is a option because it's as pointless as everything else. Being bullied, for years on end, you are not yourself. It wasn't a conscious choice for me to hit her. It was a primal one. I was so fucking pissed. To stay strong when over a 30 different people group up on you. It isn't just 1 person. It's a group job. each group having about 20 to 30 people. And they ganged up on more than just me. 2 other people they would gang up on. Do you understand how it feels to go insane. To constantly be talking to a brick wall, trying every single option, and doing every single option over and over until you reach the point you make a choice that you genuinely hate. After I hit her, I cried. I was upset, mad at myself, and mad at everything. I still suffer nightmares because of them. I still have nightmares of being in that school and seeing them. Bullying doesn't just hurt someone emotionally. It leaves a scare that doesn't and never feels like it's going to ever heal. I have panic attacks. Every now and then I feel like shit and this feeling is rooted into my fucking chest. I cry and stress out for no reason. Bullying has long lasting effects on the individual. I could be in a conversation with someone and I suddenly start crying and have no control over it even when I know I shouldn't be crying. It could be a subject completely unrelvent to school.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

Anunnymous said:


> Native American genocide was more due to disease than conflict (people forget that) but if you want to get technical... That was also the Europeans, settling the US.



Every Caucasian American is technically a European ;')

"I'm an American!"
No you're not, you're a decedent from a European settler, that man living on a "reservation", that's a real American.


----------



## Anunnymous (Mar 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Every Caucasian American is technically a European ;')



I understand that but the conflict was led by the Europeans. So you can't really blame Americans for that one. It wasn't until after that they became _Americans_.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

Anunnymous said:


> Native American genocide was more due to disease than conflict (people forget that) but if you want to get technical... That was also the Europeans, settling the US.


Yeah, not like we forced them off of their land into reservations that TO THIS DAY don't have easy access to hospitals or stores due to the fact that the roads are shit, and we only recognized them as human beings with rights starting in 1924. Hell, type "trail of tears" into your Google search bar. 

Don't try and pretend that Native American genocide was an "accident," it never was and the residual effects are still noticeable today


----------



## Anunnymous (Mar 21, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeah, not like we forced them off of their land into reservations that TO THIS DAY don't have easy access to hospitals or stores due to the fact that the roads are shit, and we only recognized them as human beings with rights starting in 1924. Hell, type "trail of tears" into your Google search bar.
> 
> Don't try and pretend that Native American genocide was an "accident," it never was and the residual effects are still noticeable today



Way to twist my words. I applaud you.


----------



## RivenMain (Mar 21, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Every Caucasian American is technically a European ;')
> 
> "I'm an American!"
> No you're not, you're a decedent from a European settler, that man living on a "reservation", that's a real American.


What do you call white guy who finds Asians sexy? Caucasians.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2018)

Anunnymous said:


> I understand that but the conflict was led by the Europeans. So you can't really blame Americans for that one. It wasn't until after that they became _Americans_.


*Deep inhale* OK THEN, at what point in American history did the European colonists become American?


----------



## Anunnymous (Mar 21, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *Deep inhale* OK THEN, at what point in American history did the European colonists become American?



I can see you've had a bad day and just want to argue with someone. Who wronged you?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2018)

Anunnymous said:


> Way to twist my words. I applaud you.


Explain how I'm twisting. Your implication was that disease was the biggest factor in NA genocide which, while it was indeed a FACTOR, completely ignores all of the very much intentional slaughtering, brutalizing and stealing that our ancestors did


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 21, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> But a lot of the school shootings in the US happen due to the ease of availability of firearms.
> It's a lot harder to get a hold of a pistol here.


The thing is, all these people (I do not dare claim that it is a political party because I do not want this to be a political discussion) keep thinking that making more laws for gun control will stop these people from murdering people. That is quite frankly the complete opposite. There is already hundreds of millions of guns in the US. It is not difficult to get a gun through illegal means. It sadly is extremely easy to get a gun that has had the SN filed off. The only thing that adding more gun laws does is hurt the innocent responsible gun owners. Criminals don't give a shit if they break a law. Someone that has the intent to kill someone will find a way, even if it isn't a gun that they use. Hell, some kid brought a FUCKING BOMB to school a few weeks back. And now some other person is setting up bombs in texas. And even more sad, someone can make a rather successful bomb even just out of fucking match-heads.

The flood gates with guns has already been opened a long time ago and it will be impossible to turn back.

The main issue in this country is we absolutely FAIL with mental health.

I have a buddy that sought mental health treatment for a rather long time and he kept getting turned away. They wouldn't do jack shit for him. And he is literally insane, thinking that all his friends and family were replaced by impostors and that the government was secretly implanting tracking chips into people. He is seriously bat-shit crazy, and he couldn't get help. Now he shot 2 cops and in court they FINALLY determined him to be insane and he will likely be locked up for the rest of his life.

Another thing that this country needs is "an eye for an eye" laws. If you torture people, then you will be tortured. If you rape someone..... get ready for Bubba. Countries that have punishments like that have a lot less crime. In MANY countries, if you get caught stealing then you will get the shit beaten out of you by a mob of people, your hand cut off, or your arms broken. And guess what, they have a lot less thieves over in those countries.

The majority of parents in this country don't give a damn about their kids or what their kids are doing. Children are not being properly raised because the parents are too concerned with watching bullshit drama TV, getting wasted, or slutting around.


If we want this country to change, then WE need to change. It isn't going to do it all on it's own. And making it more difficult for responsible people to defend themselves with guns just makes them moving targets.


----------



## Anunnymous (Mar 21, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Explain how I'm twisting. Your implication was that disease was the biggest factor in NA genocide which, while it was indeed a FACTOR, completely ignores all of the very much intentional slaughtering, brutalizing and stealing that our ancestors did



While I never said that Native Americans weren't slaughtered (that's where the twist comes in), 90% of the Native American population fell due to disease. That percentage is included in the "estimated slaughter of 2 million to 18 million Native American's" in the Native American Genocide figures.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 21, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Nobody did help. I told my mother, I told my father. My mother did voice the problem. But I wasn't heard. And, stay strong? stay strong after being bullied for over 6 years. 6 years of school, being bullied. Do you have any idea what my own self esteem is like? Very fucking low. So godamn low, that I don't even think sucided is a option because it's as pointless as everything else. Being bullied, for years on end, you are not yourself. It wasn't a conscious choice for me to hit her. It was a primal one. I was so fucking pissed. To stay strong when over a 30 different people group up on you. It isn't just 1 person. It's a group job. each group having about 20 to 30 people. And they ganged up on more than just me. 2 other people they would gang up on. Do you understand how it feels to go insane. To constantly be talking to a brick wall, trying every single option, and doing every single option over and over until you reach the point you make a choice that you genuinely hate. After I hit her, I cried. I was upset, mad at myself, and mad at everything. I still suffer nightmares because of them. I still have nightmares of being in that school and seeing them. Bullying doesn't just hurt someone emotionally. It leaves a scare that doesn't and never feels like it's going to ever heal. I have panic attacks. Every now and then I feel like shit and this feeling is rooted into my fucking chest. I cry and stress out for no reason. Bullying has long lasting effects on the individual. I could be in a conversation with someone and I suddenly start crying and have no control over it even when I know I shouldn't be crying. It could be a subject completely unrelvent to school.


Well, really really sorry if i said something wrong or that hurted you, seriously, im sorry. And i pretty much know how a huge pain living can be, i know how feeling like absolute shit can be, i know how bad your self esteem can get and be, and even if i didnt get bullied on school, other experiences can result in pretty much a similar situation than yours... so, in short words, im really sorry.

People can be absolute assholes, why there exist people like that is beyond me, hating on everything, hurting others, making fun of what is different... this is why society itself is going downhill.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Well, really really sorry if i said something wrong or that hurted you, seriously, im sorry. And i pretty much know how a huge pain living can be, i know how feeling like absolute shit can be, i know how bad your self esteem can get and be, and even if i didnt get bullied on school, other experiences can result in pretty much a similar situation than yours... so, in short words, im really sorry.
> 
> People can be absolute assholes, why there exist people like that is beyond me, hating on everything, hurting others, making fun of what is different... this is why society itself is going downhill.


I honestly don't know if you can relate. It's one of those things that, you have to experience to understand it. And I'm not mad at you. And I do apologize for coming off that way. I was more trying to make a point. That, it stays with you. It's a never resolved conflict that is stuck with you forever. And if you do some research about bullying, it may be able to further communicate what I'm trying to get at. (not saying you know nothing and/or not intended as a insult.)


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 21, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> I honestly don't know if you can relate. It's one of those things that, you have to experience to understand it. And I'm not mad at you. And I do apologize for coming off that way. I was more trying to make a point. That, it stays with you. It's a never resolved conflict that is stuck with you forever. And if you do some research about bullying, it may be able to further communicate what I'm trying to get at. (not saying you know nothing and/or not intended as a insult.)


It's okay. So sorry again for touching that topic...


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 21, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Historically, Europe is a lot more violent then the US.
> Roman Empire, British Empire, Dutch traders, slave trading, Spanish sailors (although they weren't as bad as the Dutch traders) WW1 and WW2...
> 
> US pretty much only has the genocide on the Native Americans and if you want to add to it, the civil war.
> Yes foreign wars can also be counted but then I'd have to revise the list that Europe did.



Yes. Historically.
But we're talking about today's era, which is all that really matters for the current issue.

And today, America is more violent, factually, while Europe cultures have become "wiser" (on this topic) and all European countries are pretty much on a common agreement about firearms.
So, in a way, maybe Americans should listen to their elders. You saw what happened in Europe due to an excess of violence and racism. Don't make the same mistakes.

I've had some interesting debates when moving to the US with Americans criticizing Europe because the people there aren't "free" to own guns, their "right" to own guns isn't respected. What they don't understand is that for the large majority of them, they totally accept that without a second though, and are happy about it.

Also I will totally agree that mental issues and general happiness of the population is also to blame. Hardcore capitalism isn't without consequences. When you don't give any safety net, some people end up screwed in life. Free access to school and health care are absolutely necessary to reduce inequalities.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 21, 2018)

oh just another school shooting.. (hopefully things get better everywhere.. we live in a mad world.)


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 21, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> Yes. Historically.
> But we're talking about today's era



He and I wasn't ;')


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> He and I wasn't ;')


Nice spin. Is this how you get out of a argument? I said that Europe TODAY is not as violent as the united states. And then you brought up your history lesson. And I didn't say today, however I implied it heavily


----------



## Xzi (May 18, 2018)

Was a tough decision on whether to make a new thread or not, instead I figured I'd bump this one since it's already a similar discussion.  There was a school shooting today in a Santa Fe, Texas high school.  Ten are left dead and ten are wounded.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44173954

Sadly, this also means 2018 thus far has been deadlier for students than service members, according to a Washington Post report:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-than-service-members/?utm_term=.a12e46cf8878


----------



## Olmectron (May 19, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Was a tough decision on whether to make a new thread or not, instead I figured I'd bump this one since it's already a similar discussion.  There was a school shooting today in a Santa Fe, Texas high school.  Ten are left dead and ten are wounded.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44173954
> 
> ...


So.

Will people still defend guns?

I know they will. But for God's sake, don't say guns aren't part of the problem. They are.

I wish none the suffering of dying this way, nor the suffering of losing a beloved friend or family member this way. I pray for the families of those who lost their lives today because of this cowardly act.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 19, 2018)

Olmectron said:


> So.
> 
> Will people still defend guns?
> 
> ...




Guns are just inanimate objects, there's nothing to defend.

The right to lawfully defend myself, my wife, my kids against a physically or numerically superior, unlawful aggressor? That I'll defend.

Anyway, we probably won't hear much more than some general whining from the gun control lobby this time. Certainly nothing about how to secure schools any better or monitor/profile teens for mental instability and/or potential for violence - they're not even interested in that discussion. The shooter at Parkland had law enforcement called on him dozens of times, but instead of segregating him from the general school population and looking into his fucked-up head, they referred him to a 'special' program that  purposely avoids prosecuting juveniles for crimes. This kid who did the shooting today in Texas was posting weapons photos and threats online, going to school wearing a "Born To Kill" shirt and a coat covered with Communist, Nazi, and satanic(?) medallions. Perfectly normal. Nothing to see here. I will not be surprised if it comes out he flew many more warning signs in peoples' faces before actually snapping today.

I said we probably won't hear much more about this one because he killed his classmates using boring, definitely non-assault weapons, a shotgun and a .38 revolver. Guns that have been around, virtually unchanged, since before WWI. Guns that the gun control lobby doesn't want to talk about, because it'll hit home with too many everyday gun owners and hunters. Heck, even Joe Biden told us to get a shotgun. Bump stocks played no role. Nor 'hi-capacity' magazines. No bayonet lugs were involved. So it'll go quiet, probably soon. The gun control lobby only gets _really_ fired up when the facts are politically sexy to their agenda.


----------



## Viri (May 19, 2018)

Pretty much sums up what I've thought since 2011. I hate when the news media and such shows the killers face, his name, what he thinks about, his Twitter post, etc. They give him infamy, and that's exactly what he wanted. This is just going to inspire more copy cats.

IMO, their names shouldn't be posted at all, all he deserves is a number. Just a plain boring number.


----------



## Xzi (May 19, 2018)

Viri said:


> Pretty much sums up what I've thought since 2011. I hate when the news media and such shows the killers face, his name, what he thinks about, his Twitter post, etc. They give him infamy, and that's exactly what he wanted. This is just going to inspire more copy cats.
> 
> IMO, their names shouldn't be posted at all, all he deserves is a number. Just a plain boring number.



It's not an uncommon theory, but media in other countries cover attacks in a similar fashion yet don't share our consistent shootings.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 19, 2018)

I am so fucking scared right now. I don't even want to go to school on Monday, honestly, even though I live in a pretty safe neighborhood.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## RandomUser (May 19, 2018)

Everyone is talking about gun, mental illness, etc. Perhaps everyone is avoiding the possible reasoning behind the issue?
I don't know if this is true or not, but perhaps this could be the reason?
Found an article here


----------



## DKB (May 19, 2018)

Ugh. Again. One after the other. RIP. 

I know this is in poor taste but, I see this as another reason why kids drop out of school.


----------



## Anfroid (May 19, 2018)

Can someone start adding dates to these titles, Thought there was an additional shooting that occurred today that I didn't hear about.


----------



## Joe88 (May 19, 2018)

RandomUser said:


> Everyone is talking about gun, mental illness, etc. Perhaps everyone is avoiding the possible reasoning behind the issue?
> I don't know if this is true or not, but perhaps this could be the reason?
> Found an article here


It doesn't really apply here because the shooter took the guns from his father


----------



## RandomUser (May 19, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> It doesn't really apply here because the shooter took the guns from his father


Or does it?
I thought the OP said that it was unknown where the weapon was acquired?


----------



## Joe88 (May 19, 2018)

RandomUser said:


> Or does it?
> I thought the OP said that it was unknown where the weapon was acquired?


thats the old shooting, we are talking about the shooting that happened today
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-santa-fe-school-shooting-20180518-story.html


----------



## RandomUser (May 19, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> thats the old shooting, we are talking about the shooting that happened today
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-santa-fe-school-shooting-20180518-story.html


Thank you for pointing me to the right direction. I just mostly skimmed through the thread and now just realized how old this thread is


----------



## vinstage (May 19, 2018)

Could someone let me know if this is Texas High School or just _A _Texas High School


----------



## Xzi (May 19, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Could someone let me know if this is Texas High School or just _A _Texas High School


AFAIK it's named "Santa Fe High School" in Santa Fe, Texas.

Bit of context here:







I didn't expect Canada to have so many handgun deaths, but Jesus that US number.


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 21, 2018)

Xzi said:


> AFAIK it's named "Santa Fe High School" in Santa Fe, Texas.
> 
> Bit of context here:
> 
> ...





Now take out all the self defense, and suicide numbers.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 21, 2018)

thing is some of the recent shootings have been done by people with military grade weapons I'm pro second amendment but a civilian having a few AK-47's or other military grade weaponry are usually up to no good in the first place


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Now take out all the self defense, and suicide numbers.


That should matter absolutely none, because those should be proportional across all populations (I'm aware of the reasons it's NOT, but that's an issue in and of itself)


----------



## chrisrlink (May 22, 2018)

you must admit the only civilians whom have anything bigger than a hunting rifle has some mythotical plan to kill people or (try) to overthrow the government (or even be in a child marriage cult compound disguised as Christianity) yes took that from Criminal minds


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 22, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> you must admit the only civilians whom have anything bigger than a hunting rifle has some mythotical plan to kill people or (try) to overthrow the government (or even be in a child marriage cult compound disguised as Christianity) yes took that from Criminal minds


*Methodical


----------



## chrisrlink (May 22, 2018)

my point is still there and very much valid


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 22, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> my point is still there and very much valid


I'm aware, and it's especially relevant given that the last mass shooting was done by a rouge member of a white supremist "militia"


----------

